# 24 gloves



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

okay Jodie...what the heck are oil rigger gloves?


----------



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

I do understand. What are you trying to teach him that you need gloves? please can you expand on this.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

In obedience trials, three gloves are placed out, and the judge picks one glove and you have to direct your dog to which glove to get.

The oil rigger gloves are a thicker, heavier glove than the standard glove you would order from J&J or Max 200. Less enticing to the dog to shake it violently (ya never know when those gloves might come back to life!).


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

aaah makes sense! I can just see flip overly-joyfullycelebrating his retrieve! ;-)


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

I still struggle with thinking that a good trainer should teach a dog not to do those things but I'm also learning that sometimes you should also do what you need to do to stack the odds in your favor.


----------



## The_Artful_Dodger (Mar 26, 2009)

Loisiana said:


> In obedience trials, three gloves are placed out, and the judge picks one glove and you have to direct your dog to which glove to get.
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

Oh wow. I could not understand why you wanted so many at first! LOL.


----------



## JDandBigAm (Aug 25, 2008)

I, too have 8 sets of gloves but didn't get a heavier glove like you, darn. Jonah is on the flexi and retrieving gloves in a big circle. I'm enjoying this training along with jumping. I just can't wait to get back into scent articles. Jonah did those at about a year old and then we put them away at the advice of my instructor.


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

Loisiana said:


> I still struggle with thinking that a good trainer should teach a dog not to do those things but I'm also learning that sometimes you should also do what you need to do to stack the odds in your favor.


Yup. Me too. And then there are things that I finally decide not to worry about as much.

With my next dog, I simply will not start retrieve work until I have a proper hold. I'm pretty sure that would go a long way toward preventing dumbbell mouthing and glove shaking -- and Quiz does both. We improved it quite a bit and I finally had to decide to let it go w/o trying to fix it to perfection -- mostly b/c I consider it my fault for having not taught a truly proper hold to begin with... b/c if he really had "hold" as a fluent behavior, he wouldn't mouth or shake the object... b/c both of those behaviors are incompatible with a proper hold.

Live and learn! We continue to work mouthing to keep it minimal and truth be told, the little shake he does as he runs back with the glove... it's actually kind of cute!


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

FlyingQuizini said:


> Yup. Me too. And then there are things that I finally decide not to worry about as much.
> 
> With my next dog, I simply will not start retrieve work until I have a proper hold. I'm pretty sure that would go a long way toward preventing dumbbell mouthing and glove shaking -- and Quiz does both. We improved it quite a bit and I finally had to decide to let it go w/o trying to fix it to perfection -- mostly b/c I consider it my fault for having not taught a truly proper hold to begin with... b/c if he really had "hold" as a fluent behavior, he wouldn't mouth or shake the object... b/c both of those behaviors are incompatible with a proper hold.
> 
> Live and learn! We continue to work mouthing to keep it minimal and truth be told, the little shake he does as he runs back with the glove... it's actually kind of cute!


Titan's eye's are covered....He is no longer allowed to read this thread!


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Loisiana said:


> That's what I just ordered off the internet. 24 oil rigger gloves. For those unfamiliar with obedience (or just mathematically challenged), that's 8 sets of gloves. Hopefully that will last Flip's lifetime and then some.
> 
> Before I had this dog, I did not believe in buying special equipment to help hide a dog's weaknesses. I did not worry about getting the perfect fitting dumbbell or the best material for articles. If a dog is trained properly then mouthing wouldn't be an issue no matter what is in it's mouth. Same goes for shaking gloves - just teach the dog not to shake and it won't matter what kind of glove you use.
> 
> ...


Do you have any pictures? Do they look like my old dirty ones that I refuse to wash because it will wash the luck out of them.????
LOL.. Titan does not shake the dirty ones..


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

24 gloves? That should last you a bit! Good luck with the training


----------



## Mighty Casey and Samson's Mom (Jul 16, 2008)

Loisiana said:


> I still struggle with thinking that a good trainer should teach a dog not to do those things but I'm also learning that sometimes you should also do what you need to do to stack the odds in your favor.


I so love this quote! Sometimes you just do what you need to do.


----------



## Stretchdrive (Mar 12, 2011)

I have 12 pair of terry gloves for my dogs. I keep them in both article bags, both training bags, in the house, and in the van.


----------



## wakemup (Feb 6, 2011)

I LOVE Oil Rigger gloves! Where did you order them from? My local farm supply store no longer carries them, and I am down to one set that is not too embarrassing to show with. I won't bother to explain how the others have become worn somewhat ripped............


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Gloves 183 Oil Rig Southern Glove 12 Pairs per Package

I went with these because they have the white cuff instead of the red cuff.


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Loisiana said:


> Gloves 183 Oil Rig Southern Glove 12 Pairs per Package
> 
> I went with these because they have the white cuff instead of the red cuff.


Hey those are just like mine but I hav the red cuff... wanna sell a set?


----------

